# UK dog insurance



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all. I need to insure Willow by Friday as my free 4 weeks runs out and my vets really plug Petplan but they do seem a lot more expensive. Just wondered who people use for their cockapoo (s) and if you have had any experience of claiming from them? Any info gratefully received as always.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is insured through More Than, so much cheaper than pet Plan. I got it through one of the comparison websites, go compare i think. I took the most expensive, Lifetime Cover, and pay £15 a month. It is up at the end of this month and not sure how much is will be. 

I have not had to claim yet, but did phone them when I thought Bailey may an operation for Luxating patella and they said she was completely covered.

A bit of advice though; no matter who you decide to go with, if you do get your dog spayed/neutered make sure you let your insurance company know. They may just not pay out if you don't.


----------



## floyd (Jun 19, 2014)

I have just insured our puppy with the co op. He has maximum benefits which is the same as life time cover. The same policy was more than double with pet plan.i checked out the reveiws on the one's I was interested in, glad I did. some reviews were awful saying they come up with 100 excuses to avoid paying out. Choose wisely. X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always used petplan - they may be more expensive than some of the others but they don't tend to make ridiculous premium increases each year as some of the others do and I trust them to pay out and not make huge increases in the premium or try to force exclusions if the dogs has a long standing medical condition needing treatment over many years.

Choose wisely as unlike other types of insurance changing your insurer part way through your dogs life can result in problems when claiming if the insurer feels an earlier vet visit may be related, e.g your dog is diagnosed with luxating patella and needs surgery - you try to claim and the vet has to fill in a form about the first possible sign - remember years back when you queried a limp and the vet said rest and see how it goes - if you have changed insurer in the meantime that may well result in the claim being declined as the first sign was before the date of the insurance policy even though there was not a diagnosis at that time.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

We went with John Lewis, which wasn't the cheapest but it did have good reviews and was also recommended by several members of the Cockapoo Owners Club. We have their middle cover.

However, I hadn't realised that insurers increase the premiums each year, so that is definitely something to consider, and as 2ndhandgal has said, maybe better to pay out a little more now than to have to consider changing insurer in the future.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like PetPlan. If there's ever reason to claim, it all gets sorted out between my vet and Petplan. I don't have to do anything. I have two dogs and my cat on there and to be honest I think our premium is very reasonable for a great level of cover.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also my premium has never increased!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember a few years back some companies suddenly decided they were not going to continue with pet insurance which lead to some people having problems getting cover if their dogs had pre existing illnesses, with that in mind I went for one that was less likely to stop and am insured with pets at home, I changed the policy from the top level of lifetime cover to the 2nd level after Dudley was 2 so our policy has gone down in cost.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I use Petprotect. Quite expensive but the policy is very good. So far I have never had any problems with claims. I hope they don't increase the price as I find that £23.00 a month for a puppy is already quite expensive


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to respond and pass on your experiences. It seems to be a hot topic. I have looked at reviews of various companies and it seems they all have their faults - good things and bad things. It all does seem very expensive to be honest. Willow has developed a urinary infection and is now on antibiotics so I think I may be stuck in with Petplan as it would be considered a pre-existing condition with others. Hopefully a course of antibiotics will just clear it up and that will be it but you just never know!! Good to hear you have been happy with them Ruth.


----------

